# {H} Space Hulk 3rd ed + more {W} Warmachine, 40k, Paypal



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all,
I am about to list my 3rd edition space hulk game on Ebay. I wanted to post it here first see if there is any interest.

I actually purchased 3 of these, I am keeping the sealed on, what I have here is 1 complete game, it has been played 1 time and 1 time only. I am also a studio painter, and I have painted the Termies for play and honestly to me they are above average paint job. The Nids have been removed from the sprue and assembled for play but not painted. Also the door bases have been painted and textured.

Included here:
1 Complete game as stated above
1 complete game minus models

I paid $260.00 for all of this and that is before the pro paint job.

I am looking to get some value here, I am confident I can get $250+ for this lot on Ebay, so this is what I would like.

Warmachine items,
NOS/NOB 40k Items
MTG cards
Heroclix
PayPal

Please message me with questions and offers
here is a link to the painted minis
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/aa348/Erik_Struble/Space Hulk/


----------

